# The IBS Low-Starch Diet



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

This book is by Carol Sinclair and is getting rave reviews in New Zealand and England. Has anybody here read it? Suppposedly cutting down starch helps ibs and pain in the body (like back-pain too). Wasn't sure I wanted to pass over my money until I got some feed-back.


----------



## Daisy Pepita (May 3, 2004)

Don't know about the book you mention but a friend who works for the British Medical Journal tells me people doing the Atkins Diet (low starch high protein)report less bloating.Alas,my addiction to carbs make it difficult for me to put it into practice myself,but it sounds as if reducing carbohydrate in the diet might be a good way to go.Good luck - and why not give us feedback on the message board?


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

Carol Sinclair was in NZ recently, which I assume you might have known. I went to her book launch and invited her to join us on IBSGroup. She said that she would email me when she gets back to England, and hopefully we can welcome her here then.I've actually mentioned her several times on the Gas and IBS forums, as I think her book might help a lot of people, especially those with joint and IBS pain.I was going to start a low starch thread on the IBS forum straight after meeting Carol, but was beaten to it by Jan8. I just checked to see that this thread is now on page 2 of IBS now. Hopefully we can get some lively discussion going if Carol elects to join in with us.She received primetime attention on nationwide TV and the book is selling well here.


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

Guts for Garters,Ideally I would like to overcome digestive problems without resorting to diets, because I share your love of carbs. But if that's the only way to go, I'll have to grin and bare it. I did a week on the diet, had a cheat day yesterday, and must admit that the conclusion was that I would be better off staying on the low-starch diet, even if just for a few more weeks. It's great if you want to lose lots of weight. Unfortunately I don't, and have to eat heaps.The suggestions in Carol's book help with identifying food containing starch, how to eat out, etc, and there is a large section of recipes.


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

I borrowed this from my local library.It talks a lot about the connection between ankylosing spondylitis (see also www.kickas.org for list of starch free foods)Also see in irritable bowel forum a week or so ago 'anyone trying a starch free diet'.Its interesting to read and quite convincing, but whether its going to help my daughter is yet to be seen.If I can convince her to try it,it will be a difficult few weeks trying to find things to eat.Also its completely the opposite to what shes been eating (rice no dairy and no eggs mostly)There are not many references in the book either so very little evidence of success.I am a little disappointed in the book actually, not much detail, but still feel its worth reading and trying for a week or 2.Gilly


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

Yeah, I'm the same, I loooove my carbs!! I think I will get the book Arnie since you think it's made a bit of a difference to you. I guess it couldn't hurt losing a smidgen of weight too as I'm getting married soon. The book is rather pricey unfortunately.


----------



## Arnie W (Oct 22, 2003)

We have a thread on the IBS board about low starch.Carol Sinclair did email me and I gave her the link to the thread also, but she never got back to me or wrote to the site. http://ibsgroup.org/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/74310261/m/25910289At the book launch, the price was reasonable, probably a lot more in the bookstore, though, I imagine.If you find it pricey, go to your local library. If they don't have it, you can probably get it interloan from another library. My library has a copy.You might be interested in the Mercola diet too. You will find info on the above thread.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I have the Sinclair diet book.I reread it again,i hope it is gonna work.I know pasta makes me worst,it is a sign of starch malabsortion.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

The IBS Low-Starch Diet website is http://www.lowstarchdiet.net


----------



## 23582 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hello,Thanks for the link Jeffrey. Interesting looking book. I have just ordered it. I am interested in comparing Carol's approach to my own controlled carb approach in "Heartburn Cured" for GERD. I really believe excess carbohydrates and starches in particular, are behind most intestinal maladies. But it will take time and larger studies to change mind sets that are still focused on low fat diets.In time, I think things will change. Here is an interesting article: http://www.medpagetoday.com/PrimaryCare/Di...pfc=101&spc=230Some very new research cited in this article entitled "Low-Fat Diets Disappoint for Cancer and Heart Disease" puts yet another coffin nail in the low fat approach. Here is a diet that is almost impossible to adhere to, embracing this diet has paralleled a dramatic rise in obesity in this country and now we find out that a large controlled study shows that low fat does not improve our chances against cancer and heart disease.All the bestNorm Robillard, Ph.D.Author of Heartburn Cured


----------



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

> quote:Originally posted by SpAsMaN*:I have the Sinclair diet book.I reread it again,i hope it is gonna work.
> 
> I know pasta makes me worst,it is a sign of starch malabsortion.


SpasmanMy gut does not like pasta either. It makes it worse for me but in a different way though and gives me more d. And you probably get more c with it.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

There is a guy who had a TV show here in the USA his name is Dough Kaufman. He advertises for some of the high price vitamin companies.He claims that it is not the grains themselves, but the way they are handled that cause health problems. I know what he says is true as I have seen how they stack corn in big piles outside, for long periods of time, and a eventually a crust grows over it which is nothing but moldly corn which forms a cover for the pile. Later that pile of corn; crust and all is taken away and made into tacos, flakes, malt or dog food or whatever. Also there could be rodent hair and dropping mixed in. I think the FDA allows a % of those goodies in our grains. I also believe that the white flour itself is binding. At least it does that to me. Fruits and veggies cause me gas, and eggs and dairy & sweets are not on my eat list. So whats left ?????????


----------

